# Canine Good Citizen



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Went to Strutt your Mutt at a local park over the weekend. The AKC booth was set up and they were doing CGC evaluations. I wasn't even considering it, but it was free and looked like fun. I read through the requirements and felt some apprehension, but would you believe Rookie passed?? With zero preparation other than the basic stuff I've done with him since 8-weeks?:happyboogie:

The only trouble he had was the three-minute separation when he whined a couple of times, then sat and settled. I'm so proud of this 17-month old!We're gonna order him the large tag for his collar.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay!!! Congratulations! 

Jax hated the separation part of both the cgc and tdi. She just watched the spot where I disappeared.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Very nice!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice job! We're going to be starting CGC classes next month.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congratulations!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations! I took the test with Stosh after basic obedience just for fun and to see what I needed to work on and he passed it! I was surprised, he was only 5 mos old. He wears a big blue tag too and my husband got a t shirt for me. Funny how much actually sinks into those big furry heads


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats! Jake and I are going to TRY to take it this Saturday at the Dog Fair.....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great news, always like to hear about more CGC's!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great, but you got off cheap. I paid $20 for Joy to have it at the specialty, and she was signed up for classes, been to one and took the test. I did not expect a pass. I was taking one for the club. 

Her problem was not supervised separation, that was ok. But she was at the time still pulling like a freight train. I would have flunked her myself, but she passed. And six weeks or so later she passed again with a different evaluator, so it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats! I would love to try but not sure Max is ready yet, close.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

congrats! my lab recently got hers in the mail! soon will be my GSD!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Congrats!!! Dodger will be taking his CGC soon, hopefully next year, I want to get through beginning and intermediate and maybe advanced obedience classes first.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

:congratulations:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our training club charges the $10 AKC fee for the test- even if you don't think the dog is ready, it's a good tool for pointing out what you need to work on. And you never know, you dog just might pass!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Exactly! I am unsure if Jake is ready but this Saturday we are going to try....if we fail at least we know what to work more on....


----------

